# Keine Verbindung zu ISPconfig



## Vision (23. Nov. 2010)

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit ISPconfig 2.x:

Ich komme per https://domainname:81 nicht mehr auf die ISPconfig Seite.
Vor ca. 14 Tagen lief es noch.

Heute machte der einen Reboot und da viel es mir eigentlich erst auf.

Folgendes habe ich als letztes im access_log gefunden:
75.*.*.* - - [13/Nov/2010:21:24:45 +0100] "GET /mod_ssl:error:HTTP-request HTTP/1.0" 400 469

und im error_log stand:
[Sat Nov 13 21:24:45 2010] [error] mod_ssl: SSL handshake failed: HTTP spoken on HTTPS port; trying to send HTML error page (OpenSSL library error follows)
[Sat Nov 13 21:24:45 2010] [error] OpenSSL: error:1407609C:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:http request [Hint: speaking HTTP to HTTPS port!?]

auch im ssl_engine_log stand eine ähnliche FEhlermeldung:
[13/Nov/2010 21:24:45 26895] [info]  Connection to child 1 established (server www.****.de:81, client 75.*.*.*)
[13/Nov/2010 21:24:45 26895] [info]  Seeding PRNG with 1164 bytes of entropy
[13/Nov/2010 21:24:45 26895] [error] SSL handshake failed: HTTP spoken on HTTPS port; trying to send HTML error page (OpenSSL library error follows)
[13/Nov/2010 21:24:45 26895] [error] OpenSSL: error:1407609C:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:http request [Hint: speaking HTTP to HTTPS port!?]

Andere ssl Aufrufe funktionieren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2010)

starte mal ispconfig neu. Außerdem besagt die Fehlermeldung dass versucht wurde sich per http und nicht https zu verbinden.


----------



## Vision (23. Nov. 2010)

Ich habs mit  /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server start mal neu gestartet.

Starting ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd (pid 3896) already running
FreshClam is already running!
ISPConfig system is now up and running!


Leider klappt es aber immer noch nicht.

Ich benutze Debian Lenny.


----------



## Vision (23. Nov. 2010)

ahh mit /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart  läuft es wieder.

Aber wo lag der Fehler ?


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2010)

Vermutlich hatte sich der apache aufgehängt.


----------



## Vision (23. Nov. 2010)

Danke für Deine Hilfe Till !


----------

